# Long-Haired Chihuahua coat growth question.



## Aston123 (Aug 22, 2011)

This is probably a really stupid question but who better to ask then fellow chihuahua owners.

Rio is nearly a year old and I wanted to get him castrated. If I get him done will this affect the way his coat grows and how long it will grow. I know it can take up to 3 years for a full coat to come through and don't get me wrong I love him the way he is but I would love for him to have a long coat if possible.


----------



## Olivefield (Mar 12, 2012)

I wish I knew
I adopted my whiskey when he was around 1-2 years old he must be 3 now and his hair never got fluff really he has a long thin skirt and fuzzy ears and random long hairs but his mane isn't very long


----------



## Aston123 (Aug 22, 2011)

I know it's down to genetics too. His dad had the most gorgeous long coat and his mum didn't have a very long coat at all so i'm expecting him to be somewhere in between. He's just over 10 months old at the moment and he has just got his trousers and a slight mane. I know getting dogs done can affect coat texture but wasn't sure about rate of growth and length.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jerry was neutered when I got him at around 7 months old. He has a gorgeous coat and
it's still getting fuller and longer at age 3 1/2! Rio is such a cutie! I love his expression


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Only a very few bloodlines have that very thick coat type. While your guy will continue to get a thicker and longer coat as he ages, it will take some time. Neuter will have no affect on it at this point. 

I have a little male that had NO coat until he turned about 2, and now he finally has a nice coat  He finished his AKC Championship without a whole lot of coat so it didn't hurt him any!


----------



## Aston123 (Aug 22, 2011)

Amazing, thanks guys


----------



## Aston123 (Aug 22, 2011)

Well we got Rio done last week. Poor little chap, I still don't think he's forgiven me. Let's just wait and see how his coat turns out


----------

